# Die Geissens jetsetten wieder: 17 neue Folgen



## Stefan102 (16 Feb. 2012)

​
Die Geissens – entweder man liebt sie oder man kann sie einfach nicht ertragen. Die Mehrheit scheint die verrückte Jet-Set Familie von Selfmade-Millionär Robert Geiss (48) allerdings ins Herz geschlossen zu haben, denn die Einschaltquoten waren so gut, dass RTL2 demnächst die dritte Staffel ausstrahlen wird. Alle Fans können dann also wieder in den Genuss kommen, dieser wirklich sehr skurrilen Familie bei ihrem alltäglichen Wahnsinn zu zusehen.

Im Jahr 2011 liefen die ersten Folgen über den Bildschirm und erreichten eine respektable Quote von 8,4 Prozent bei der werberelevanten Zielgruppe der 14 bis 49-Jährigen. Die kurz darauf ausgestrahlte zweite Staffel konnte sogar 9,1 Prozent erzielen. Nun dürfen sich die Zuschauer auf 17 neue Folgen freuen und RTL2-Programmdirektor Holger Andersen begründet das so: „Die Geissens sind ein fester Bestandteil unseres Programmes und haben sich als Marke in der TV-Landschaft etabliert. Die Geiss-Fangemeinde darf sich auf Glamour, Action und jede Menge großartige Locations freuen.“

Auch die Geissens freuen sich darüber natürlich riesig und schrieben gestern auf ihrer Facebook-Seite: „26.03.2012 Was das für ein Datum ist!? Was meint ihr denn?! Kleiner Tipp, dort gibt es die dritte Staffel der gaaaanz bekannten Serie mit gaaaanz lieben Leuten!!  Wir hoffen wir sehen uns und ihr schaltet kräftig ein!“
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## [email protected] (3 Nov. 2012)

Blond doof und nervig


----------



## Tittelelli (4 Nov. 2012)

was es doch für Sendungen auf den Hartz IV Sendern gibt. Zwei Gehirnzellen doch die eine weis nicht von der anderen .


----------



## thomashm (4 Nov. 2012)

Wer mit dem Quatsch die »Fernsehmacher« abzockt, kann so dumm nicht sein.


----------



## Publik (4 Nov. 2012)

thomashm schrieb:


> Wer mit dem Quatsch die »Fernsehmacher« abzockt, kann so dumm nicht sein.



So sehe ich das auch


----------



## Mitch01 (4 Nov. 2012)

so sieht wohl leider das deutsche unterhaltungsfernsehen der zukunft aus-.-


----------



## pinolino1 (22 Apr. 2013)

Beste Sendung


----------

